# Problem with our V-950 Super Foggers



## rollerskatingrink (Apr 7, 2012)

Hey everyone,

I run a roller skating rink and have purchased 6 Visual Effects V-950 Super Foggers over the past few years. Initially they work great, but EVERY ONE OF THEM begins to have the same problems before they stop working completely. 

First the fog will begin spraying as soon as it heats up without pushing the button on on the controller. Soon after this, it starts leaking, then not long after it stops working. It's not a blown fusz because the interior guts heat up (maybe not enough?) and there's a light on the power switch when it's turned on. 

Could it be the pump? I have no idea. 

Can anyone please help me? I've tried calling the manufacturer but they haven't answered or return my calls...


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

I found this link over on another forum and it sounds like it's the same issue you have. From what I gather, the fluid leak is the cause of the problem, and not a result.

http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-props/84129-visual-effects-v-950-fog-machine-wont-stop.html


----------

